# Flirty says HI!



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Flirty is so beautiful!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the way she looks like she is smiling!! You and she are so lucky to have each other.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What a pretty girl Flirty is!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh she's a beauty - I just want to hug her - which obviously she gets a lot of.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I was thinking of how she looks like she's smiling so big too! This kind of smile - - - >  You guys are an inspiration - please give her some hugs from me


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Mighty flirtatious 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

What your doing is wonderful, and she is such a pretty girl.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

awe! what a beautiful girl! love her name too


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

She's so sweet!!!!!


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

God love her. Flirty is a sweetie.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That sweet face needs a kiss!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a sweet girl Flirty is


----------

